# Heads up for Bucky/blucky



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I was in Garden Ridge and went to the Halloween section, I found the coolest skeleton!!! I have been looking for a Bucky but didn't want to pay full price. Well Garden Ridge has an inbetween model. The skeleton comes in regular white and a cool black antique decayed color. I bought one of each.

The material is kind of like a Blow mold Blucky. But it seems a tad stronger?
But unlike a blucky it is jointed with screws and pins like a BUCKY. It is 5 feet tall and the face and hands are very Buckyish not like the Blow mold cheesy Blucky. Overall I am impressed with the new skeleton. Here are pics of my 2 and a half year old daughter right out of the tub with him LOL. They are $49 a
worth every penny. They are 64 inches tall and durable yet lightweight.

Here is some pics of him by himself, and some of him in my dungeon 
basement.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

No way those look really cool. Hope they have some after halloween on sale. I may have to cut one into pieces and hide it all over the store. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

They look great for the money. I will have to check an see if there are any garden ridges in may area.

Hey, how did you make those walls in the basement? they look great.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow! Are they light like the blucky or heavy like the bucky? Weight wise, which is it closer to?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great looking! I hope I can find a couple too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a really nice looking skellie and a great price. The dungeon shot is beautiful.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, I'm headed to GR!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks guys, the dungeon background is from an online store called SHINDIGZ.com. I really liked the look of the walls.
Here is a link to the store
http://www.shindigz.com/search.cfm?searchCriteria=dungeon&searchType=google

I think you can get it just about anywhere but their pricing was pretty fair.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The skeleton sounds like a larger version of the 3' plastic skeletons that are sold. I wouldn't mine picking up one like those.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Do you have an item # or sku#? would like to find those online. Great find!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Guess im going to be making a trip to Louisville!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I am going back this weekend to get some more, I will get an item and or a sku number for you Creep ! Thanks


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey KY!

Did you manage to find an item number or sku for this?

Thanks!


----------

